# Binky legged it



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yesterday afternoon my OH took Binky for a walk to the park, it is where we go everyday. The first part of the park sits along side a busy road, but the field is big and we are a fair way from the road. Yesterday for some reason she just legged it towards the road and ran out right in the middle of it. Luckily all cars saw her and she stopped traffic in both directions. No amount of calling stopped her in her tracks or made her return to my OH. In the end he had to walk into the road and get her. He said she was just sniffing something!
Today my daughters boyfriend was walking her (Binky loves him, and he is a grown up!) up the hill where there were no roads, then at the end of the walk she bolted from him again..he found her and she was playing with a dog.

Anyone got any ideas why she would suddenly behave out of character? I am going to take her out later and see if she is ok with me. 

We thought it might have been because she is over tired..but not sure!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh no! Glad Binky is unharmed. This sounds very similar to the problem Clare had with Obi recently, I think she went back to lots of recall training but not sure. Worth asking her!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I agree with Karen just go back to basics, could just be I'll just exert my confidence and do what I like... You need to be sooo yummy and exciting (she probably won't do it with you x)
Mable has been going abit deaf recently


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh no, what a nightmare 

I'm sure it is just a wee lapse though and she thinks she can look after herself now thank you very much...she doesn't need any 'hangers on' cramping her style!!! 

Good Luck tonight !!

xxx


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

What a nightmare Sam. We've had similar problems with Raffy and recall though luckily in safe areas. The other day he had a complete doodle dash off lead and was completely deaf to any command. In the end we just sat on the grass and he couldn't contain his curiosity about what we were doing! Perhaps she got the scent of the open road at the peaks. Hope she behaves herself tonight. We've gone back to the long line and lots of training.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Glad she is safe.....little madam. Now you need to teach her the Green Cross Code.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Sam,
I feel for you as something very similar happened with Obi a short while ago. He bolted on me and ran almost 2 miles, across 3 busy roads back to our home and hid under the car in our driveway. How he wasn't killed I'll never know! I too thought it could be over tiredness as we had just been on a walking holiday in Cornwall and we walked miles every day. Possible theory, I guess? 

Anyway I decided to just keep him on a long lead and go back to basics with recall training and some seriously yummy treats. It took about 3 weeks to get him back to normal and to the point where I felt confident enough to let him off again. During that 3 week period I tried letting him off for short periods and he did test me as he bolted again but luckily only back to my car which was in a country car park.

I think you just need to take a deep breath, stay calm and do your recall training again. Remember, it's very important not to tell off/or show any signs of frustration in your voice if recall fails as they can detect you're not happy and be frightened to return. Of course telling them off is the most natural reaction for us when faced with such danger (I shouted at Obi and then burst in to tears...lol) but it's the worst thing you can do. Build up the trust and lots of praise and treats and when they do return. Binky is still so young (and darn cute) and she is probably testing boundaries. Get every one who walks her to agree to the plan. You'll soon be back to safe off lead walking .


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh dear Miss Binky Boo!! Glad she's safe and well though! Might be an adolecance thing too- she's the right age for all that naughtiness!! I'm sure you'll get her back on track in no time


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

This is my worst nightmare . . and why I have not let them off lead but once . . in an enclosed large area. Carley jumped out of my car this week . . in the pouring rain and bolted down the street. I did not chase her as it is fruitless, I stayed with my car and continued to intermittently call her . . she eventually came back on her own . . and in her own good time. I was shaking with anger and fear . . never spoke a word of anger to her, just thanked the good Lord she was ok and will not make that mistake again!!
In honesty there are absolutely no areas here to let them off lead . . but if we EVER sell our house, there are areas in Ohio I can take them. IF we get the house we have an offier on, we have a hugh field off our back yard I plan to use whistle training for. They will come to the whistle if offered treats, but I did not have my whistle when Carley escaped from the car! Have Mercy . . We do so love our poos, but they can test your nerves for sure!!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I think most of us have had at least one scary incident with our poos. Dexter bolted after a fox in broad daylight once. No amount of calling made any difference, he was on a mission. Fortunately the fox stopped at the main road and climbed a fence instead but he wouldn't have hesitated to run across it.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I agree with Karen just go back to basics, could just be I'll just exert my confidence and do what I like... You need to be sooo yummy and exciting (she probably won't do it with you x)
> Mable has been going abit deaf recently


Yes she def has selective hearing! She is a bit naughty with me, but not as bad as with others for sure.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh no, what a nightmare
> 
> I'm sure it is just a wee lapse though and she thinks she can look after herself now thank you very much...she doesn't need any 'hangers on' cramping her style!!!
> 
> ...


Hey I am cool human and down with the kids..why would she not want to hang around me 

We went somewhere without a road last night and she was fine..typical teen


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

loopyloo said:


> What a nightmare Sam. We've had similar problems with Raffy and recall though luckily in safe areas. The other day he had a complete doodle dash off lead and was completely deaf to any command. In the end we just sat on the grass and he couldn't contain his curiosity about what we were doing! Perhaps she got the scent of the open road at the peaks. Hope she behaves herself tonight. We've gone back to the long line and lots of training.


We do that, we find sitting down is the only thing that brings her back when she is in one of her 'deaf' moods, it does give you quite a scare though. 

Yes she has gone all free range on me and will not be contained!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hi Sam,
> I feel for you as something very similar happened with Obi a short while ago. He bolted on me and ran almost 2 miles, across 3 busy roads back to our home and hid under the car in our driveway. How he wasn't killed I'll never know! I too thought it could be over tiredness as we had just been on a walking holiday in Cornwall and we walked miles every day. Possible theory, I guess?
> 
> Anyway I decided to just keep him on a long lead and go back to basics with recall training and some seriously yummy treats. It took about 3 weeks to get him back to normal and to the point where I felt confident enough to let him off again. During that 3 week period I tried letting him off for short periods and he did test me as he bolted again but luckily only back to my car which was in a country car park.
> ...


Thanks so much for this Clare, what a terrifying ordeal that must have been for you and Obi, I know I would have been in bits. 
You (and others on here) are right it is about going back to basics and getting the sausages back out and getting going with the recall once more.
As far as the shouting bit is concerned my OH said his reaction was to half tell her off and half hug her! He was also paranoid because he gave her a telling off at the Peaks meet for really snapping at Poo Lucy and he felt really bad for doing it as has never told her off before, so thought she was getting her own back by running away from him! 
We will take your advice and do all the praise and treats etc, that has always worked for me in the past. 
She is really testing the boundaries at the moment, little sod got a mouth full of solid insulation filler foam last night (we were visiting our new house which is a building site at mo). She wouldn't come or drop it, in the end my daughter did what Lynne has said and sat down and she came over and we managed to get it out of her mouth. So emergency vet visit, but all was fine because she didn't chew it


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

tessybear said:


> I think most of us have had at least one scary incident with our poos. Dexter bolted after a fox in broad daylight once. No amount of calling made any difference, he was on a mission. Fortunately the fox stopped at the main road and climbed a fence instead but he wouldn't have hesitated to run across it.


Yep Binky has just discovered squirrels and I am convinced she would do the same thing as Dexter.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Oh no! Glad Binky is unharmed. This sounds very similar to the problem Clare had with Obi recently, I think she went back to lots of recall training but not sure. Worth asking her!


Clare must have heard you!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> Oh dear Miss Binky Boo!! Glad she's safe and well though! Might be an adolecance thing too- she's the right age for all that naughtiness!! I'm sure you'll get her back on track in no time


I have only recently come out of the teenage hideousness with my daughter, and now having to go through it all again with the dog! Still at least no borrowing my clothes without asking, underage drinking and staying out past her curfew....yet


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Nanci said:


> This is my worst nightmare . . and why I have not let them off lead but once . . in an enclosed large area. Carley jumped out of my car this week . . in the pouring rain and bolted down the street. I did not chase her as it is fruitless, I stayed with my car and continued to intermittently call her . . she eventually came back on her own . . and in her own good time. I was shaking with anger and fear . . never spoke a word of anger to her, just thanked the good Lord she was ok and will not make that mistake again!!
> In honesty there are absolutely no areas here to let them off lead . . but if we EVER sell our house, there are areas in Ohio I can take them. IF we get the house we have an offier on, we have a hugh field off our back yard I plan to use whistle training for. They will come to the whistle if offered treats, but I did not have my whistle when Carley escaped from the car! Have Mercy . . We do so love our poos, but they can test your nerves for sure!!!


Blimey what a fright you must have had!! You did the right thing in not chasing as they just think it is a game and then not being cross too..as hard as it is!
Whistle is a thought actually, as Binky responds to anyone in the park who has one..it may just be the jolt that brings her up short mid run.
I do hope you get your new house...fingers crossed, sounds fantastic!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

lol of course I immediately snapped to a quick visual of a poo in heels and a scarf!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Jayded said:


> lol of course I immediately snapped to a quick visual of a poo in heels and a scarf!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I've only had one similar moment when Dudley chased a cat off a small green area and down a street, he came back when it jumped over a wall, I just don't let him off there anymore. Luckily our large recreation ground is pretty much enclosed, I really ought to go back to the long line for a while again as he has been ignoring me a bit too much recently, and I know when he chases anything he runs until he realises he can't catch it, usually birds which is fine as eventually they fly away. Keep thinking I may call a local trainer for a few one to ones as well.


----------

